# Looking for San Diego Arachnid areas



## MantidMaster (Feb 20, 2017)

I would like to know if there are any places to find millipedes, scorpions and tarantulas in the San Diego area. Since I am a terrible pathfinder, I would like an exact location to a colony/ trail. Please reply through PM, as I don't want to break the forum rules. Thanks!

Please do not tell me Mission Trails, I already know that and I want to know other places also. That or tell me where to look in Mission Trails.


----------



## RTTB (Feb 21, 2017)

Well if you get any good tips please let me know as I'm only 2 hours away from San Diego and always looking for new areas to look for scorpions.


----------



## MantidMaster (Feb 21, 2017)

Do you know any places to find scorps though?


----------



## RTTB (Feb 21, 2017)

My search areas are Riverside/San Bernardino/Imperial Counties.


----------



## Stugy (Feb 21, 2017)

Would love to go over to Imperial county one day for some scorpion hunting.


----------



## RTTB (Feb 21, 2017)

It's a prime area to collect.


----------



## MantidMaster (Feb 22, 2017)

San Diego please.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 22, 2017)

Maybe swing down through Chula Vista then on out towards Alpine?


----------



## MantidMaster (Feb 27, 2017)

You said there was a mall where you mentioned it, unfortunately. Is there anywhere else possibly? Please?


----------

